# Nils auger sale



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

cabelas has their nils augers on sale, pair with the 20 off coupon and its a good deal if your in the market for one.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Barg...40280&WTz_l=Unknown;cat105740280;cat105747480


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up rev! Now I need the coupon hahah cause that's a deal on a Nils!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

How do we get the 20$ coupon? Any info much appreciated


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up!! Just bought the 8inch


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

I got it in the mail, but heres a way to get a 10 off

http://www.cabelas.com/browse.cmd?categoryId=531310680&TNKT=RightRail


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Ya I used that thanks !!!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Heres a question...Should a fella get the standard NILs of the one that can be used with a drill ? The drill one comes with a handle so it can also be used as a hand auger...Seems like goin with that wouldnt be a bad thing.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Carpn said:


> Heres a question...Should a fella get the standard NILs of the one that can be used with a drill ? The drill one comes with a handle so it can also be used as a hand auger...Seems like goin with that wouldnt be a bad thing.


Isn't that the way they come unless you're just getting an auger extension piece?


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

That sale didn't last long ! Already back to full price ....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Back on sale again !!!!!


----------

